# Gourlay Brothers Engineers and Shipbuilders, Yard No 62 Dundee



## Nish Kampfner (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any memories or recollections of stories of Gourlay Brothers in Dundee? 2008 is the centenary of the yard's closure. 

My interest is SS Robin which still has her original Gourlay engine onboard. 

SS Robin was built on the original site of Thames Ironworks in London in 1890 and then towed to Dundee, to Gourlay, to have her triple expansion reciprocating engine installed. 

We are hope that the engine, which was still steaming the ship in the 1970's will steam again.

Would love to hear from anyone who knows anything about Gourlay.


----------

